# rooster tail colors and swivels



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

I have heard some talk lately about in-line spinners like rooster tails and that they twist up the line alot.

Has anyone used a swivel on them? Does it mess up the action of the lure at all? Using a spinning reel, it would seem it could only help.

Also, what colors seem to be the most productive in a pond?
I am probably going to go buy some this weekend and wanted to get a good idea of color and wieght to start off with.

Do they just follow the same rule of thumb on color as plastics?
I am targetting mainly bass.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Get black, white, grey, chartreuse and yellow. These should give you a good basic selection.


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

White/black is my favorite color. Catches more than any of the others in my box. The weight depends on what pound test your line is I think. Heavy line needs heavy rooster tail. I used to have a purple/chart one that caught a few too. Lost it to a snag though and haven't found another one yet. I only use the Mepps rooster tails. Haven't had luck with other brands.


----------



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks!
I am using 8 lbs test on a spinning reel.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes a swivel will help prevent line twist and will not hinder the lure's performance. I would recommend using the swivel especially on mono and lighter line tests.

As far as colors their are plenty of different variations and probably about as many folks who will swear by the different colors. As far as inlines I seem to prefer the Mepps Aglias which are brown hair tail with red thrown in. Blades are usually nickel or gold.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

if your fishing where i think you are, colors that have worked best for me are chart, white, purple. you try topwater on them yet? 

by the way joe, yes that was my truck in the lot.


sowbelly


----------



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll have to run up and say hi, next time im up there and see your truck

I caught a nice bass there last weekend on a purple worm.

Thanks all for the color and swivel info on the rooster tail.


----------



## mkatts (Apr 14, 2005)

on the topwater question, i tried a popper, a small frog, a yellow/white spinner bait with no luck.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

The bigger the Roostertail ,the bigger the fish are that you will be targeting. Now thats not to say you won't catch big fish on the smaller sizes, just as it doesn't mean you won't catch smaller fish on the bigger ones. When you go to buy some, just be sure to read the back of the package and it will tell you what each size was designed for.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't use a swivel on them, but I do let the twist spin out before every cast. 
I have seen people use swivels and they said to put them about 18" in front of the spinner vs. a snap swivel which will affect the action of the lure.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

mrfishohio said:


> I don't use a swivel on them, but I do let the twist spin out before every cast.
> I have seen people use swivels and they said to put them about 18" in front of the spinner vs. a snap swivel which will affect the action of the lure.


I use a snap swivel and have no problem with the action. Also I am guess you only cast about 5'-7' in front of you seeing you say you let the line twist out before each cast. I can't see how you could make a real cast and still get the twist out unless everytime you cut your line at the spinner and walk with your bail open and let your line out to about the distance you cast to get all the twist out. Inlighten on how you accomplish this without do that please.


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

I was using a snap swivel a few weeks ago and noticed the blade wasn't spinning, I wondered why and realized that the torque from the blade made the ball bearing swivel spin and not my blade...in my opinion it does a affect the lure action.


----------

